# فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

اكد باحثون من جامعة اريزونا الامريكيه في بحث علمي ان النوم في الظلام مفيد لصحة .

ويحسن نشاط جهاز المناعه بصورة كبيرة .

وذكر الباحثون ان الجسم يفرز في الظلام هرمون الميلاتونين الذي يؤدي دورا وقائيأ في مهاجمة 

الامراض الخبيثة كسرطان الثدي والبروستات.

وتشير الدراسات الى ان انتاج هرمون الميلاتونين ـ الذي يعيق نمو الخلايا السرطانية ـ

قد يتعطل مع وجود الضوء في غرفة النوم .

ويرى الباحثون ان هذة العملية الطبيعية التي اوجدها الله تعالى تساعد في الاستفادة من الليل .

اللمظلم للوقاية من انواع معينة من السرطان .

وكما ينشط الليل المظلم افراز هرمونات معينة في الجسم , فان ضوء النهار ينشط هرمونات اخرى 

تقوي جهاز المناعة , وتقي الجسم من عددمن الا مراض.​


----------



## shatha (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

من هذه الهرمونات المهمه هرمون النمو 
الذي يفرز ليلا والانسان نائم وايضا لا ينام الدماغ
ولكن حتى الضوء الخافت يسبب عدم الراحه التامه 
وشكرا على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## قلم حر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

موضوع مهم جدا .
شكرا جزيلا .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على رأيك فى الموضوع

يا shatha

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

شكراااااااااااا ليك يا قلم حر على 

ردك المتميز

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الراعى (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

موضوع رائع و مهم جدا

مرسى ليك اوى


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

ميرسى ليكى يا بنت الراعى

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

موضوع مهم جدا شكرا جزيلا .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

ميرسى يا مرمر يا حببتى

على المشاركه​


----------



## tota_ana (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

*سلام ونعمة
موضوعك حلو اوي ربنل يعوض تعب محبتك
اذكرني في صلاتك
اختك\ توتا*


----------



## mero_engel (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

موضوع مهم  مفيد جدا ياكاندي
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## totty (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

_موضوع حلوووو اوى 
بس كل ده من النوم فى الظلام
طب لو قعدنا طول اليوم فى ظلام
هيكون احسن
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى بجد يا كاندى على مواضيعك المتميزه_​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

ماما .. آني مانام بل ليل .. لازم ابدي اخاف علة روحي

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## ميرنا (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

*وافرح بيكى لما حد يخضنى خصوصا انى مش بنام بسهولة يعنى ساعة ساعتين  لحد منام  :ranting:*​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



tota_ana قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> موضوعك حلو اوي ربنل يعوض تعب محبتك
> اذكرني في صلاتك
> اختك\ توتا*



شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك

صلوات العدرا والقديسين​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



mero_engel قال:


> موضوع مهم  مفيد جدا ياكاندي
> ميرسي ليكي





شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



totty قال:


> _موضوع حلوووو اوى
> بس كل ده من النوم فى الظلام
> طب لو قعدنا طول اليوم فى ظلام
> هيكون احسن
> ...



بلاش تنامى وجربى

بس اوعى تتجننى هههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> ماما .. آني مانام بل ليل .. لازم ابدي اخاف علة روحي
> 
> شكرا عل موضوع



لا بلاش تخافى لان ربنا موجود

فى كل مكان وهو اللى بيحرسنا​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



ميرنا قال:


> *وافرح بيكى لما حد يخضنى خصوصا انى مش بنام بسهولة يعنى ساعة ساعتين  لحد منام  :ranting:*​



هههههههههههههههه

تصدقى انا بيعجبنى ردك اوى بأمانه

بحس اننا قاعدين مع بعض

وبعدين خايفه حد يخضك وانتى اصلا ربنا بيحرسك​


----------



## maria123 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

شكرا كتير عل الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



maria123 قال:


> شكرا كتير عل الموضوع



شكراااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## +مادونا+ (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

ميرسى ع الموضوع المهم ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## أرزنا (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

سلام المسيح:

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



+مادونا+ قال:


> ميرسى ع الموضوع المهم ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع



شكرااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

معلومات رائعة بجد شكلي كدا هسمع كلامك و مش هسهر تاني انتي خوفتيني من السهر ماشي يا ستي ههههههههه ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



الملك العقرب قال:


> معلومات رائعة بجد شكلي كدا هسمع كلامك و مش هسهر تاني انتي خوفتيني من السهر ماشي يا ستي ههههههههه ربنا يبارك حياتك



برافو ايوه اسمع الكلام

واشرب اللبن ونام بدرى ههههههه​


----------



## christin (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الهام 
الرب يباركك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

و كمان الظلام يساعد على النوم العمييييييييييييييق

اللى انا بحبة :smil12:

شكرآ يا كاندى يا قمرررررر​


----------



## ارووجة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

واع انا بخاف بالعتمة من صغري ههههه  بنام وبضوي ضو خفيف
يسلمو عالمعلومة ياغالية


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



christin قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الهام
> الرب يباركك*



ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> و كمان الظلام يساعد على النوم العمييييييييييييييق
> 
> اللى انا بحبة :smil12:
> 
> شكرآ يا كاندى يا قمرررررر​



وانا كمان يا فراشه يا حببتى

بحب انام فى الظلام​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



ارووجة قال:


> واع انا بخاف بالعتمة من صغري ههههه  بنام وبضوي ضو خفيف
> يسلمو عالمعلومة ياغالية



بتخافى من الظلام يا ارووجه

انتى خلاص كبرتى ههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## رومانتيك (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*

شكرااااااااا ع المعلومات 
​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فـــــوائد النوم في الــــــظلام*



رومانتيك قال:


> شكرااااااااا ع المعلومات
> ​



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------

